# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تربیت معلم یا دانشگاه امام صادق

## kordali

سلام رفقا

آقا من تو موقعیتی هستم که امکان داره رشته مدیریت یا اقتصاد دانشگاه امام صادق یا معلمی ابتدایی قبول بشم
معلمی رو فقط بخاطر اینکه استخدام بشم انتخاب کردم به نظرتون کدوم برم قبلا میگفتم فقط تربیت معلم اما امکانات و شرایط دانشگاه امام صادق تو شک انداختدم 
نظرتون چیه؟
کسی هست از دانشجویان امام صادق؟ آقا راسته که استخدام میشن بعدا؟

----------


## MRH

با سلام خدمت شما  بنده در مورد مزایای رشته علم تربیتی  دانشگاه فرهنگیان میتوانم به موارد زیر اشاره کنم :
کسانی که در دانشگاه فرهنگیان رشته علو م تربیتی میخوانند قرار است معلم مقطع ابتدایی شوند و از ابتدا استخدام اموزش و پرورش میشند و از کمک هزینه تحصیلی نیز برخوردار میشوند و دو سال به سربازی نخواهند رفت یکی از مزایای معلم ابتدایی شدن تدریس در پایه های ششم و پنجم وجذب شاگرد برای کلاس خصوصی ازمون های تیزهوشان میباشد که متناسب با سطح تواناییشان دستمزد دریافت میکنند مثلا در شهر ما از 40تومن هستش تا 120 تومن و اینکه شما بعد از این که کارشناسی علوم تربیتی را از این دانشگاه گرفتید در ادامه تحصیل اموزش و پرورش این اجازه رو میده که دانشجو معلم در رشته های مرتبطی چون حقوق و مشاوره و روانشناسی ادامه تحصیل بده من خودم معلم ابتدایی رو میشناسم که با اینکه داره در یه روستا درس میده همزمان داره در دانشگاه تهران در رشته حقوق دکترا شو میگیره اما  درمورد دانشگاه امام صادق فقط اینو میتوانم بگویم که یکی از دوستان من بین امام صادق و برق تبریز ،برقو انتخاب کرد چون میگفت از اول استخدام نمی کنند و قدیما وضع استخدامی این دانشگاه خوب بود اما حالا خیلی بد شده برای مثال میگفت با چندتا از دانشجویان دکترا اقتصاد امام صادق که گفتگو کرده بود فهمیده بود که اینا تا حالا نتونستن شغل پیدا کنند . برای همین رفت تبریز

----------


## kordali

> با سلام خدمت شما  بنده در مورد مزایای رشته علم تربیتی  دانشگاه فرهنگیان میتوانم به موارد زیر اشاره کنم :
> کسانی که در دانشگاه فرهنگیان رشته علو م تربیتی میخوانند قرار است معلم مقطع ابتدایی شوند و از ابتدا استخدام اموزش و پرورش میشند و از کمک هزینه تحصیلی نیز برخوردار میشوند و دو سال به سربازی نخواهند رفت یکی از مزایای معلم ابتدایی شدن تدریس در پایه های ششم و پنجم وجذب شاگرد برای کلاس خصوصی ازمون های تیزهوشان میباشد که متناسب با سطح تواناییشان دستمزد دریافت میکنند مثلا در شهر ما از 40تومن هستش تا 120 تومن و اینکه شما بعد از این که کارشناسی علوم تربیتی را از این دانشگاه گرفتید در ادامه تحصیل اموزش و پرورش این اجازه رو میده که دانشجو معلم در رشته های مرتبطی چون حقوق و مشاوره و روانشناسی ادامه تحصیل بده من خودم معلم ابتدایی رو میشناسم که با اینکه داره در یه روستا درس میده همزمان داره در دانشگاه تهران در رشته حقوق دکترا شو میگیره اما  درمورد دانشگاه امام صادق فقط اینو میتوانم بگویم که یکی از دوستان من بین امام صادق و برق تبریز ،برقو انتخاب کرد چون میگفت از اول استخدام نمی کنند و قدیما وضع استخدامی این دانشگاه خوب بود اما حالا خیلی بد شده برای مثال میگفت با چندتا از دانشجویان دکترا اقتصاد امام صادق که گفتگو کرده بود فهمیده بود که اینا تا حالا نتونستن شغل پیدا کنند . برای همین رفت تبریز



ممنون از راهنماییتون. راستش در مورد مزایای همین که توی شهر خود آدم باشه کفایت می کنه.
تشکر

----------


## مسعود قهرمانی

شاید این جمله رو زیاد شنیده باشید ولی باز میگم بر حسب علاقه باید عمل کرد.
اگر شما بخواید دانشگاه فرهنگیان بیاید یه سری ویژگی ها رو باید تا آخر عمرتون فراموش کنید.
دانشگاه امام صادق هم همچنین.
هر چقدر هم شرایط یک دانشگاه خوب باشه باز علاقه مهمه.
طوری نشه که بعدا خدایی نکرده پشیمون بشید و راه بازگشتی نداشته باشید مثلا اگر تو ترم  3 دانشگاه فرهنگیان پشیمون بشید خرجی که در طول 3 ترم براتون کردن و هرچی حقوق مزایا گرفتید رو باید دوبرابر بگردونید بهشون.

----------


## Masoud22

> شاید این جمله رو زیاد شنیده باشید ولی باز میگم بر حسب علاقه باید عمل کرد.
> اگر شما بخواید دانشگاه فرهنگیان بیاید یه سری ویژگی ها رو باید تا آخر عمرتون فراموش کنید.
> دانشگاه امام صادق هم همچنین.
> هر چقدر هم شرایط یک دانشگاه خوب باشه باز علاقه مهمه.
> طوری نشه که بعدا خدایی نکرده پشیمون بشید و راه بازگشتی نداشته باشید مثلا اگر تو ترم  3 دانشگاه فرهنگیان پشیمون بشید خرجی که در طول 3 ترم براتون کردن و هرچی حقوق مزایا گرفتید رو باید دوبرابر بگردونید بهشون.


 سلام ببخشید داداش اسمه شما چرا شبیه  اسمهه منههه

----------


## Masoud22

> شاید این جمله رو زیاد شنیده باشید ولی باز میگم بر حسب علاقه باید عمل کرد.
> اگر شما بخواید دانشگاه فرهنگیان بیاید یه سری ویژگی ها رو باید تا آخر عمرتون فراموش کنید.
> دانشگاه امام صادق هم همچنین.
> هر چقدر هم شرایط یک دانشگاه خوب باشه باز علاقه مهمه.
> طوری نشه که بعدا خدایی نکرده پشیمون بشید و راه بازگشتی نداشته باشید مثلا اگر تو ترم  3 دانشگاه فرهنگیان پشیمون بشید خرجی که در طول 3 ترم براتون کردن و هرچی حقوق مزایا گرفتید رو باید دوبرابر بگردونید بهشون.


من اسمم  مسعود پورقهرمانی :!

----------


## Masoud22

> شاید این جمله رو زیاد شنیده باشید ولی باز میگم بر حسب علاقه باید عمل کرد.
> اگر شما بخواید دانشگاه فرهنگیان بیاید یه سری ویژگی ها رو باید تا آخر عمرتون فراموش کنید.
> دانشگاه امام صادق هم همچنین.
> هر چقدر هم شرایط یک دانشگاه خوب باشه باز علاقه مهمه.
> طوری نشه که بعدا خدایی نکرده پشیمون بشید و راه بازگشتی نداشته باشید مثلا اگر تو ترم  3 دانشگاه فرهنگیان پشیمون بشید خرجی که در طول 3 ترم براتون کردن و هرچی حقوق مزایا گرفتید رو باید دوبرابر بگردونید بهشون.


من اسمم  مسعود پورقهرمانی :!

----------


## afshar

سلام . اگر قصد رفتن به دانشگاه امام صادق داری برو چند رشته خاصش مثل مدیریت ها ، علوم سیاسی و ...
 اما اگر علاقه ات اینا نیست تربیت معلم بهتره

----------


## KARGADAN.isBACK

تو گزینش امام صادق به شمام عکس گمبد و گلدسته نشون دادن بگن این ماله کدوم امامه ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 

جو بشدت حزب اللهی ـست ! همه پابوس رهبری

اینم بگم که اگرچه از نظر اکثر مردم اونجا دانشگاه بدردنخوری تلقی میشه ولی واقعیت امر اینکه اونجا به معنای واقعی دانش+گاه ـست
شاید فیزیک و ریاضی بهتون یاد ندن اما سیاست و روانشناسی و حقوق و ... + 3 الی 4 تا زبان زنده دنیا رو به معنای واقعی یاد میگیرید


البته اینارو من شنیدم باید تحقیق کنید آگاهانه کنید ! من صرفآ چیزایی که شنیدم از اینو اون رو بازگو کردم

----------

